# 2 legs



## Mapeiman (Sep 25, 2006)

What's got 2 legs and bleeds a lot ???

................. Half a dog !


----------



## YELLOW_TT (Feb 25, 2004)

Whad does the other half do :lol:


----------



## GoingTTooFast (Apr 4, 2006)

What's yellow and smells like green paint?

Yellow paint.


----------

